# Dancing in Barcelona



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,
I do hope you don't mind me intruding on your forum, since I'm not resident in Spain. But I'm getting nowhere doing my own searches and wondered if any of you might be able to help.

My partner and I are teaching a dance course in Barcelona from 2-9 August for a group of 20-30 English people. We have dance studios arranged for the daytime classes, but they have been promised evening dancing as well. Unfortunately, the holiday organisers have told us there is little budget and so we are unable to hire clubs or halls for our evenings.

I wondered if any of you might know of bars or clubs where we might be able to do our dancing - we do Ceroc (modern jive), so I think none of our group salsa. We dance to pop, blues, RnB, soul, etc. We will also have our own sound system with us and are easily able to set up a speaker system and dj ourselves from laptop. 

We don't need a lot of space, and don't necessarily need a separate hall away from the public. But it is partner dancing so a little bit of room would be good. Also, early evenings would be better for us.

I just don't think that going into public night clubs would work, because of the music and the space required. And I wouldn't like to just turn up in a bar and dance without permission!

I'd be so grateful for any ideas …
Thanks, Rachel


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

RachelP said:


> Hello,
> I do hope you don't mind me intruding on your forum, since I'm not resident in Spain. But I'm getting nowhere doing my own searches and wondered if any of you might be able to help.
> 
> My partner and I are teaching a dance course in Barcelona from 2-9 August for a group of 20-30 English people. We have dance studios arranged for the daytime classes, but they have been promised evening dancing as well. Unfortunately, the holiday organisers have told us there is little budget and so we are unable to hire clubs or halls for our evenings.
> ...


Hi Rachel ... welcome and no you are not intruding! we like to see new people on here!

Cant help you on the venue front Im afraid ... I dont live near Barcelona (visited a few times and its on of my favourite Spanish Cities though!!)

Im sure we have people on the forum who live or know that area well, so you should get some replies as the day wears on.

Wish I was closer - sounds great, and Ive always wanted to try out dancing lessons!

Best of luck with it.

Sue :cheer2:


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, such a friendly welcome, Sue - thanks!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

RachelP said:


> Wow, such a friendly welcome, Sue - thanks!


lol Im having a good day today so you get all the smiles  

only joking ... we are generally a happy and welcoming bunch on here! even if we do go on a bit sometimes!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Don't live in Barcelona either, but I remembered seeing this English magazine.
Barcelona Guide Restaurants Bars and Accommodation in Barcelona
I contacted them (about something totally different, of course) and got a reply very quickly. You could email them with the same info as you've given us. 

Also they have the addresses of some bars, gyms etc that might have space. Even language schools might be able to rent you space, although probably too small...


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there,
> Don't live in Barcelona either, but I remembered seeing this English magazine.
> 'Barcelona Guide Restaurants Bars and Accommodation in Barcelona'
> I contacted them (about something totally different, of course) and got a reply very quickly. You could email them with the same info as you've given us.
> ...


Oh that looks useful - thank you, I'll give it a try!
Rachel


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend of mine was big on the Barcelona Dance Circuit and set up all kinds of gigs there. 

His name is Levien Van Eelman - I'll PM you his email 

Sure he can help - or will try 

Simon Harris "Mr Barcelona" is another good bet - he pops in here occasionally

Hope you have a great holiday in a great city


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh dear, I can't seem to access pm's - they're unauthorised. Perhaps because I'm too new, and haven't earnt the 'priviledges'??


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Rachel and :welcome: to the forum. Sounds interesting what you are doing. I've always wanted to have a go at salsa but OH doesn't dance at all.

Best of luck with finding locations.

Chica.

(if you reply to this it's another post for you ...lol)


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah, do I need a certain number of posts before I can PM?

--

Mm, yes, it's always hard to get men to dance - English men particularly ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

RachelP said:


> Oh dear, I can't seem to access pm's - they're unauthorised. Perhaps because I'm too new, and haven't earnt the 'priviledges'??


Email via my site then - I have Levien's details now.


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Email via my site then - I have Levien's details now.


You're a star!
You know, the long day at work and the searching for venues must be getting to me ... I read your web site as 'this is pain'. I did wonder what I'd be going into!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Rachel,
How does this dancing course work?
You can't advertise, but you can tell a bit about your work.
Also, don't forget to tell us how you got on, if our info was useful, and if not, how you managed to solve your problem in the end.
Thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

RachelP said:


> You're a star!
> You know, the long day at work and the searching for venues must be getting to me ... I read your web site as 'this is pain'. I did wonder what I'd be going into!!



*'this is pain'*

 Thats probably more true than you realise !


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok (hopefully not breaking any advertising rules!) my partner teaches and dj's for Ceroc in England. Ceroc is a modern jive partner dance which is fairly free and easy, so can be danced to a huge variety of music - current chart, swing, blues, funky stuff, even latin music (of the more rumba style) but, unfortunately, not salsa.

We were asked to teach on these dance holidays for the last 2 years, so it's not our first experience of it. UK Ceroc dancers will book on the holiday and be given a couple of hours' dance tuition during the day. Then we'd go out and dance Ceroc in the evenings and enjoy Barcelona.

Previously, the arrangements (the organisation of the holiday is normally done on our behalf) have been for dancing in clubs such as the Antilla salsa club or the Baja Beach Club. This has worked really well, as we've been able to have the club to ourselves for 2 hours, playing our own music, before it opened to the public for salsa.

This year, however, we have a much smaller group of dancers booked (credit crunch??) and there is no budget for hiring venues in the evenings like we did before. But I know the group will be desperate to dance and this is why I'm so frantically searching.

Yes, I will certainly let you all know how it goes. I'm really looking forward to it, and know it will be good, whatever happens. I just want it to be good value for the people who have booked.

I have followed up all your suggestions so far, and really appreciate your help!

Rachel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RachelP said:


> Ok (hopefully not breaking any advertising rules!) my partner teaches and dj's for Ceroc in England. Ceroc is a modern jive partner dance which is fairly free and easy, so can be danced to a huge variety of music - current chart, swing, blues, funky stuff, even latin music (of the more rumba style) but, unfortunately, not salsa.
> 
> We were asked to teach on these dance holidays for the last 2 years, so it's not our first experience of it. UK Ceroc dancers will book on the holiday and be given a couple of hours' dance tuition during the day. Then we'd go out and dance Ceroc in the evenings and enjoy Barcelona.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Didn't want to be nosy, but it's just interesting to find out what kind of work people do, and how come you've come to Spain.
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## RachelP (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi again! Well, I'm back from Barcelona now, so I just wanted to say a quick thank you to you all for your encouragement and help.

We had a brilliant time with a lovely group of people. Dancing in the Asisebaila dance studios during the day, which are absolutely superb, then dancing in various places in the evening.

A few clubs did agree to open early for us, so that we could dj our own music before the salsa/club dancers arrived - Antilla, Tarantos, etc.

We also had a visit to Opium Mar which is absolutely amazing - it's been completely refurbished since I was last there and is obviously where the truly glamorous and beautiful hang out. The music was too clubby for partner dancing - though the young girls in our group loved it - but what a place for people watching!!!

And to cap it all, we found a wonderful restaurant, Sant Jaume, which, apparently, serves the best lamb ever tasted in the world (according to my boyfriend - I'm veggie, so wouldn't know, but even I had a great choice of dishes there).

All in all, a wonderful time - sooo wish we were still there!
Rachel


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

RachelP said:


> Hi again! Well, I'm back from Barcelona now, so I just wanted to say a quick thank you to you all for your encouragement and help.
> 
> We had a brilliant time with a lovely group of people. Dancing in the Asisebaila dance studios during the day, which are absolutely superb, then dancing in various places in the evening.
> 
> ...


Hi Rachel!

Good to hear from you and thanks for keeping us updated!

Glad that you had a fab time! I do love Barcelona .... one of my favourite Cities .... in fact havent been about 4 years so need to go back asap!

Any plans on going back any time soon ??

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: !! sorry this is the closest icon I can find to dancing! lol


----------

